# Stallion Tack Saddles?



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well a double t is not good quality. I would never consider one, ever. These are a toss up. Their barrel saddles are junk, anything that costs less than 500 new and has overly done up bling is usually a good indicator. But some of their other saddles are very pricey, so it might be a deal where you get what you pay for. You pay cheap, they give you cheap.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No mention of what the tree is made of-just busy promoting the disciplines who have supposedly bought their saddles. Stay with a well known name. If they can sell a roping saddle for $699 I highly doubt it would withstand the jerk of a large calf. Many cheaper saddles use cheaply made fiberglass trees which may or may not stand up to normal riding. I've had emails about these from riders wondering if such a tree can be fixed when it broke. Often the leathers are of urine tannage, not oak leaf tannage as US tanned leather is. I've seen stirrup leathers made from a weaker part of the hide when you want them from a strong part of the hide, to hold your weight, not stretch. I could go on.....


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Stallion Saddles are not made in the USA 

I have met them at the Wholesale Conventions

.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

So then wouldn't that be false advertising? I just took a quick look at the site, didn't look much past the barrel saddles.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

poppy1356 said:


> So then wouldn't that be false advertising? I just took a quick look at the site, didn't look much past the barrel saddles.


The website is mis-leading.... no where does it actually say made in the USA

It says tackman USA and Saddles for sale in Midwest region of the USA

:wink:

.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I know that some of the nicer brands are getting cheaper and the cheaper brands are getting nicer. I saw a new simco at the tack shop and was SHOCKED at how gross it was. I also saw a king series and actually seemed decent. Tahoes.....YUCK...Silver fox? some of the bridles are ok but thats it.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Can you explain how tack is gross? Cheaper brands are not getting nicer.... please provide an example. Silver fox is not an example as their stuff is still crap.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

The leather of the simco that I saw was so poor. We bought a double T for my cousin for her birthday and the leather is actually really nice. I have had a few silver fox bridles that were sturdy and used a lot. I even had a suffolk bridle that was really nice.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

My friend has one of their training saddles (I'm almost positive it's a Stallion anyway). I've ridden in it a couple of times, and I can't stand it. The seat is so wide it's like trying to straddle a couch, very uncomfortable. As far as quality goes, I guess it's not terrible. He's had it a couple of years now and it's still going strong. I personally wouldn't get one. Look for an older used name brand saddle. You can easily find used Billy Cook barrel saddles in the $500 range and the quality will be much better.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

The spelling mistakes, lack of information and the use of irrelevent stock images kind of turns me off the saddles before even looking at the prices.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Beware of fiberglass saddles. A lot of times they are hallow and the jerk on the horn from something can have it break and I mean quick..... unfortunate personal experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

MissColors said:


> Beware of fiberglass saddles. A lot of times they are hallow and the jerk on the horn from something can have it break and I mean quick..... unfortunate personal experience.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for the warning. Im saving up for something better and AMERICAN made


----------



## Ricksnyder (Jan 15, 2015)

SouthernTrails said:


> The website is mis-leading.... no where does it actually say made in the USA
> 
> It says tackman USA and Saddles for sale in Midwest region of the USA
> 
> ...


I am selling these saddle since 10 Years at my shop i dint get any complain


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Ricksnyder said:


> I am selling these saddle since 10 Years at my shop i dint get any complain


Translator not working very well? :lol:

I am pretty sure Stallion did not start Importing theses Saddles till the spring of 2008 :wink:

10 Years and never a complaint? 
Even 5,000.00 Saddles will get some kind of a complaint in 10 years. :lol:

.


----------

